# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Obbligo assunzione con rispetto al precedente livello

## alex81x

Salve a tutti 
Posso sapere se al momento di un assunzione il datore è obbligato ad assumerti in relazione e nel rispetto del livello dell'ultima esperienza di lavoro ?? 
Ossia se uno ha o aveva ad esempio il terzo livello del Ccnl commercio, nel momento in cui viene assunto in un azienda che adotta lo stesso Ccnl, dovrebbe essere assunto sempre al 3° livello per legge oppure no ?? 
Come funzionano i livelli contrattuali nel passaggio del dipendente tra aziende diverse ? 
L'ultimo livello acquisito nella precedente attività lavorativa ha rilevanza nel nuovo impiego quindi ?? 
Grazie a tutti per le delucidazioni in merito

----------


## L'italiano

> Salve a tutti 
> Posso sapere se al momento di un assunzione il datore è obbligato ad assumerti in relazione e nel rispetto del livello dell'ultima esperienza di lavoro ?? 
> Ossia se uno ha o aveva ad esempio il terzo livello del Ccnl commercio, nel momento in cui viene assunto in un azienda che adotta lo stesso Ccnl, dovrebbe essere assunto sempre al 3° livello per legge oppure no ?? 
> Come funzionano i livelli contrattuali nel passaggio del dipendente tra aziende diverse ? 
> L'ultimo livello acquisito nella precedente attività lavorativa ha rilevanza nel nuovo impiego quindi ?? 
> Grazie a tutti per le delucidazioni in merito

  
Astrattamente vige assoluta libertà.
Il dipendente poteva essere anche stato inquadrato come dirigente durante l'ultimo rapporto e poi farsi riassumere dallo stesso o da altro datore di lavoro come manovale *a condizione che veramente vi sia un cambio nelle mansioni nel secondo rapporto di lavoro tale che giustifichi la nuova più modesta qualifica* . 
A parità di mansioni e in caso di cambio di datore di lavoro il nuovo è tenuto a inquadrare correttamente il dipendente. Se il precedente datore aveva attribuito al dipendente un livello erroneamente troppo elevato, il nuovo datore non sarà tenuto a mantenerlo.

----------


## alex81x

Perfetto l'italiano e grazie per la risposta  
Quindi in sostanza "comandano" sempre e comunque le mansioni che uno faceva nel precedente lavoro e che farà nel nuovo impiego giusto ??...e in base a ciò si offre un certo inquadramento 
Non ci sono quindi per il nuovo datore obblighi particolari di mantenimento del precedente livello di inquadramento del lavoratore,se non rispettare a parità di mansioni svolte il livello precedentemente acquisito con l'ultimo rapporto di lavoro oppure la comparazione di tale livello se il Ccnl è diverso (es: uno era assunto nel Ccnl commercio e poi viene assunto da un nuovo datore nel Ccnl Metalmeccanici) !
Restano quindi esclusi i livelli di inquadramento erroneamente offerti nel precedente impiego (in quanto non corrispondenti alle reali masnioni) o i livelli di inquadramento *di cortesia* che giustamente non valgono più in capo al nuovo datore e nel nuovo impiego ! 
Fatemi capire se ho capito bene la questione  
Grazie infinite

----------


## alvin

L'italiano è stato molto chiaro e corretto...in linea di massima alex il nuovo datore di lavoro può inquadrarti come meglio gli pare ma sempre in funzione della mansione che dovrai svolgere (con relativo livello associato), se hai acquisito delle particolari esperienze precedenti potrà tenerne conto.
Discorso differente se è lo stesso datore che ti licenzia e ti riassume (e dovrà far passare almeno un mese per non incorrere nel licenziamento simulato) non potrà farlo con mansioni inferiori a quelle che già svolgevi (potresti chiedere il danno da demansionamento).
Altro caso in cui è permesso un demansionamento è il trasferimento o cessione di azienda a causa di crisi aziendale per mantenimento dei livelli occupazionalie e si deve fare obbligatoriamente con un accordo sindacale.
P.S: La comparazione tra ccnl che dici tu non esiste.
Nel ccnl commercio non c'è un aumento automatico di livello dopo x anni (come ad esempio c'è nel ccnl vigilanza privata in 24 mesi 2 livelli) ma il datore valuta esperienza e possibilità di ruolo in azienda.

----------


## cicio81

salve!
una ditta 7 mesi fa ha licenziato per riduzione del personale l'unica dipendente inquadrata come impiegata al III livello cel commercio- mansione ragioniera.
ora visto ke il lavoro contabile è andato in mano al titolare, vorrebbero riassumere la stessa dipendente ma come addetta alle vendite e quindi inquadrarla al quarto o al quinto livello commercio. è possibile??!!

----------


## 61842

ricoprendo effettivamente tale mansione?

----------


## cicio81

> ricoprendo effettivamente tale mansione?

  si certo...

----------


## 61842

direi di si...
certo qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che il posto non è stato soppresso, ma in effetti il posto è stato preso dal titolare, quindi non vedo problemi... 
correggetemi

----------


## alvin

In Teoria si potrebbe fare perchè sono passati i 6 mesi ed è stata richiamata la stessa lavoratrice...in pratica però il datore ha assegnato alla stessa una mansione totalmente diversa con un livello inferiore ( e qui scatta il problemino)consiglio, comunque, un accordo con la lavoratrice in cui si da il consenso alla prestazione con mansioni e livello inferiore. Comunque per la lavoratrice andrebbe bene ugualmente visto che è stata richiamata al lavoro.

----------


## 61842

> In Teoria si potrebbe fare perchè sono passati i 6 mesi ed è stata richiamata la stessa lavoratrice...*in pratica però il datore ha assegnato alla stessa una mansione totalmente diversa con un livello inferiore ( e qui scatta il problemino)*consiglio, comunque, un accordo con la lavoratrice in cui si da il consenso alla prestazione con mansioni e livello inferiore. Comunque per la lavoratrice andrebbe bene ugualmente visto che è stata richiamata al lavoro.

  non capisco, quale sarebbe il problema?
6 mesi sono passati, lei è concorde... :Confused:

----------


## alvin

Rispetto al fatto che sia concorde questo non lo leggo da nessuna parte ne tantomeno nel post aperto da cicio81...lo apprendo ora da te...
Fermo restando che l'azienda ha superato il periodo di obbligo di sei mesi e che l'art.. 4, comma 6, del D. L.vo n. 297/2002 che ha sostituito lart. 15 della legge n. 264/1949 non si esprime sulla riassunzione per le stesse mansioni o livello, c'è una interpretazione delle DPL che si orienta, in questi casi, proprio sulle riassunzioni nella stessa azienda per le stesse mansioni precedenti acquisite o equivalenti e stessi livelli.
Comunque tralasciando questo, il problemino che potrebbe, ma non per forza DEVE accadere, è che la lavoratrice già impiegata in precedenza in questa azienda con un livello superiore e mansioni superiori potrebbe alzarsi una mattina e tentare di aprire una vertenza richiedendo le mansioni e i livelli già acquisiti nella azienda con relative differenze retributive e quant'altro.
Ora io non so i rapporti che ci sono tra datore e lavoratrice e ragiono per ipotesi (da qui la distinzione che ho fatto tra teoria e pratica), ma ti garantisco che nel mio lavoro ho visto padri e figli venire alle mani per non aver mantenuto accordi VERBALI.
Inoltre la mera sottoscrizione di un contratto di lavoro ex novo non implica tacitamente la rinuncia ad eventuali atti di recupero o richieste di crediti, ma tutto ciò è bypassabile con un accordo tra le parti (come si fa nei trasferimenti aziendali per crisi in cui il lavoratore per non essere licenziato accetta un inquadramento inferiore con la nuova azienda...pur di lavorare).
Infine se la lavoratrice venisse da me con questo accordo in cui accetta pur di essere riassunta, il livello inferiore, chiedendomi di aprire una vertenza, le direi che ha sottoscritto un accordo e che sicuramente il giudice non le darà ragione (probabilmente), cosa diversa se non c'è stato o è stato verbale.
Il mio era solo un suggerimento, perchè sono abituato a ragionare con le carte in mano.
Forse sono stato troppo generico o frainteso nel mio post precedente. 
Ripeto cmq che l'assunzione ex novo come la intende cicio 81 è fattibilissima. 
Saluti

----------


## 61842

> Rispetto al fatto che sia concorde questo non lo leggo da nessuna parte ne tantomeno nel post aperto da cicio81...lo apprendo ora da te...

  l'avevo dato per scontato scusa...ho sbagliato...

----------


## alvin

figurati :Wink:  a presto ciao

----------


## alex81x

Grazie a tutti per le info e per i preziosi interventi 
La tipologia di mansioni che si vanno a ricoprire in ogni nuovo impiego in sintesi decidono il livello di inquadramento. 
Però se non ho capito male, a parità di mansione svolta e responsabilità del caso, il livello deve essere adeguato ed equiparabile nel caso ci si trovasse ad analizzare un'assunzione in due Ccnl differenti. 
Spero di aver chiarito i miei dubbi  :Smile:  
Grazie a tutti voi

----------


## Sarasara

Buon giorno,
Sono una lavoratrice assunta con legge 68, ho lavorato 4 anni in un'azienda con ccnl telecomunicazioni, primo anno 6+6 stage, poi 3 livello telecomunicazioni apprendista con mansione di impiegata addetta al back Office. Ho dato le dimissioni è cambiato azienda, avevo richiesto lo stesso inquadramento avendo sempre ccnl telecomunicazioni e mi è stato confermato il 3 livello, al momento della firma mi è stato presentato un contratto con 2 livello per il primo anno e successivamente 3 (identico a quello di un'altra ragazza assunta in contemporanea che non era mai stata inserita in ccnl telecomunicazioni) mansione di impiegata addetta al call center inbound (assistenza clienti), possono farlo oppure visto che il livello d'arrivo sarebbe lo stesso mio precedente posso insistere sul livello 3 da subito? Anche qui sono assunta come disabile. Grazie

----------

